# reading an article from datbtrue, stating injecting igf lr3



## stylus187 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was researching a little more about igf-1lr3, and came across an article from datBtrue. He states that injecting igf-1 lr3, is a waste of time and it will hinder the effects of ghrps, Can anyone confirm this or agree???? He states running ghrps combined with grfs is a wiser and long term safer decision....... stylus187


----------

